# F600 problem



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 8, 2013)

My friend has older F600. We put a new engine in it not long ago. The engine runs fine idling, and for 1rst and 2nd gear. When I hit third it dies out and if I bypass 3rd it it still dies. Has a two speed rear end. Dont think it is the engine that causing this, probably something more along the line of electrical. Any suggestions?


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Sprintcar (Jan 8, 2013)

Just for grins see if it dies with the rear end in high or low, then try it in third with the rear end in low.


----------



## DSS (Jan 8, 2013)

Starving for fuel sounds like to me.


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 8, 2013)

DSS said:


> Starving for fuel sounds like to me.



Yes
Leave it in second gear longer and see if it doesn't still die out.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 8, 2013)

DSS said:


> Starving for fuel sounds like to me.



Thats what I thought at first. Keeping an open mind. Probably something simple.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## DSS (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe a line got pinched? Filter plugged? Or the timing could be off a bit? Missing vacumn line somewhere maybe?


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Will go sometime soon and check it over real good. Might just be something they forget when putting it back together.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought split axles went out with the dinosaurs. Is the axle working as it should?


----------



## Marco (Jan 8, 2013)

Check to that your brakebooster lines ain't sucking extra air to cause a lean condition.


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuel filter or fuel pump


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2013)

Uncle John said:


> Fuel filter or fuel pump



First car I ever had that got a plugged fuel filter I thought the transmission was going out. Ran fine in first gear, but then acted like it wouldn't shift into second. Just needed more fuel for second gear. But it sure seemed like it just wasn't shifting. When I pulled the fuel filter (mechanic told me that's what it was), you couldn't blow through it. You could blow through the new one easily. Installed the new filter, and it ran like a champ.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 10, 2013)

As others have stated, sounds like a fuel problem. Check to be sure there are no pinholes in the fuel lines which would allow air to be drawn in. You do not say what year the truck or engine are, but check to be sure there is not a screen at the carb inlet that is blocked. You might try disconnecting the line and blowing air in the carb.

If it has points check the gap and the distributor cap to be sure it is not cracked. If you have the means, check the fuel pressure as well.


----------



## jh35 (Jan 10, 2013)

DSS said:


> Starving for fuel sounds like to me.




Agreed.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree that it is a fuel problem because when I let off the gas it picks back up. The carb should have a little filter in it along with the inline filter. Will also check pump for pressure and pin holes. If it is was the distributor or something else in the firing line, I think it would be skipping or popping rather than dying out. Will try to find some time to ride over and check her out.


----------

